# A little torment for Kazuma 78



## BrentWin (Aug 23, 2013)

Well Josh, I have 3 out 4 of your calls. Now we have to wait on the USPS to delivery the squirrel call reeds and bellows so I can make your fiancés call

Patience grasshopper, patience 

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0269_zps4098db43.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 23, 2013)

Really nice work Brent!
Scott


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 23, 2013)

Man those look great! Take your time, Im in no rush. I fell in love with those black ones. Glad you made one of mine out of it! Really makes me want to get some more of it and work another trade sometime in the future! Gorgeous!


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 23, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Man those look great! Take your time, Im in no rush. I fell in love with those black ones. Glad you made one of mine out of it! Really makes me want to get some more of it and work another trade sometime in the future! Gorgeous!



Whenever you are ready. I'll make you whatever you want.

Brent


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 31, 2013)

OK Josh,
Here's your finished set: A tulip wood buck grunt, an ebony closed reed predator, an open reed olive predator and a cherry squirrel call. PM me with your address and I'll get them out Tues.

I hope that you enjoy them, and once again, thank you for your service.

Brent

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0410_zpse061b91e.jpg


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 6, 2013)

Got the calls in the mail today. They look awesome! The Tulipwood is quite gorgeous. Lynne will love the squirrel call. They are all great! Thanks so much and ill keep an eye out for some turning squares in the future and maybe we can make another trade sometime!


----------



## BrentWin (Sep 6, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Got the calls in the mail today. They look awesome! The Tulipwood is quite gorgeous. Lynne will love the squirrel call. They are all great! Thanks so much and ill keep an eye out for some turning squares in the future and maybe we can make another trade sometime!



I'm glad you like them. I'd be happy to do another trade anytime.

Thanks
Brent


----------

